# Small Spanish Mackerel



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me that fishes OIP if they have been catching small Spanish Mackerel lately. I'd like to get a days limit of some in the 12 - 13 inch range (fork length) so I can try out some hook sets.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Buddy of mines been catching a few earlier in the day. On bubble rigs.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks I'll give it a shot, I want some to rig as baits.


----------

